# Hikes on the grand



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

You're going to miss out on a lot. There's a lot down there. Hike anywhere the maps mention and you'll be blown away. Clear Creek.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

A gem that few know about: Kanab Creek up to whispering falls. A beautiful alcove with a very nice pool and plenty of shade. The dripping falls rain down and add to this experience.

It's been 15 years since I've been there, so hopefully it's still there as described. Anybody been there recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Time of year of the trip would help a bit.....but I agree with the sentiment relative to "its all amazing", and I was a canyoneering guide in the SW for years. 

The ones I have appreciated:

Clear Creek shocked me all around after a visit last May for the 1st time after 2 trips.

Nautoloid is a naturalist wonder if you don't mind carrying a bucket of water.

National may be one of my favorite day hikes of all time.

If winter time Granite Park offers exploration for multiple days. I found the most fossils in that area of any trip so far after exploring "off-trail".


In all honesty....the GC offers plenty of options for impromptu exploring without a plan. After 2 trips I have never been to Havasu and never plan on it from the bottom. Winter was rainy and cold and the summer crowds were epic at the mouth. Deer Creek made Havasu look empty last May but I hate crowds. 

Some of my favorite memories were unexpected discoveries from camp explorations. The nooks and crannies provide as much opportunity as the well known landmarks.

Enjoy.

Phillip


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*life time of hikes*

Keep in mind when reading the books that it takes many trips to scratch the surface of the gem hikes. 

For your first trip I would recommend the short off the river hikes listed in the Tom Martin river guide. There is more than enough to blow your mind day after day. 

A personal favorite of mine in the upper upper elves chasm. 

Have a good trip.


----------



## akorte (Apr 12, 2011)

wildh2onriver said:


> A gem that few know about: Kanab Creek up to whispering falls. A beautiful alcove with a very nice pool and plenty of shade. The dripping falls rain down and add to this experience.
> 
> It's been 15 years since I've been there, so hopefully it's still there as described. Anybody been there recently?
> 
> ...


I was there on a backpacking trip about 5 years ago, and Kanab is spectacular. It would be a push from the river in a day, but above the Slide of Susurrus there is another great side canyon called Scotty's Hollow if I remember correctly (I think Scotty's Hollow is even out of the park boundaries). 

I would also suggest the Thunder River/ Deer Creek hike. Hop out at Tapeats creek, hike up and over through surprise valley, and meet up with the boats at Deer Creek. It's pretty near Kanab, so it might be tough to do both.

Elves Chasm. . .The list goes on and on. You could spend 50 days on the river trip and you would still miss a ton.

Have fun!


----------



## rioperro (Jan 11, 2013)

Tom Martin has a good book out 'Day Hike From the River". Down-stream, Russ


----------



## GCHiker4887 (Feb 10, 2014)

buckmanriver said:


> Keep in mind when reading the books that it takes many trips to scratch the surface of the gem hikes.
> 
> For your first trip I would recommend the short off the river hikes listed in the Tom Martin river guide. There is more than enough to blow your mind day after day.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind upper and upper upper elves chasm is closed to visitation May through September in order to protect the habitat of the Kanab Ambersnails. Lower Elves is beautiful. 

Can't go wrong with Toms book. Depending on time of year, wet canyons may be more preferable. Stone Creek is a really nice canyon with a waterfall just up from the river. Have fun.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Silver grotto is a great slot canyon but getting up into it can be tough. If you have someone who is a good climber take a rescue rope so you can help the rest of the party up. Nankoweep granary is a great hike, of course Thunder river/ Deer Creek falls, Havasu (nice to have a few chocks, or climbing cams available to tie up at Havasu), Little C especially if it is running clear. Mat Kat canyon, there are so many get a good guide book.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

wildh2onriver said:


> A gem that few know about: Kanab Creek up to whispering falls. A beautiful alcove with a very nice pool and plenty of shade. The dripping falls rain down and add to this experience.
> 
> It's been 15 years since I've been there, so hopefully it's still there as described. Anybody been there recently?
> 
> ...



Yes I was there less than 2 weeks ago and it's still a great hike that takes about 2 hours from the river if you keep moving. The pool at the end has been filled in with cobble and is not nearly as deep as it used to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

As has been said, you could spend a lifetime on the river trying to explore every nook and cranny and not see it all. Every little drainage offers some major hike, or fifteen minute side trip up an obscure game trail to a view you would not have believed. Grab a guide book or three (there are many) and plan on coming back to take a swing at a few of the things ya missed


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Thank you for the kind mention of the Day Hikes book. Good question someone already asked is “What time of year are you talking?”

A few days ago I was getting some foam oar grips at Wet Dreams (Great river supply store here in Flagstaff by the by) and Jason Hughes asked me “Any cool new hikes?” And I said “YES!” Here’s what I told him: We were heading to 220 Mile to camp this last April 22 and I tied up my boat at the big beach at 216.9 Mile river right (Mileage per Martin Whitis Guide), then hopped on another of our trips’ rafts and floated with them through 217 Mile Rapid and on down to just above Trail Canyon Rapid. Our crew was heading to 220 to camp. I got out and hiked right up along a ramp of broken Tapeats Sandstone, following the faint signs of a constructed stock trail, to the top of the Tapeats. I then headed upriver on the Tapeats top, following a old burro trail or miners trail (or both). The walking was flat and the views stunning as I followed the cliff top. There was a great view of 217 Mile rapid. I eventually saw my little boat, and found an easy route down off the Tapeats to the sandy beach by the boat. It took about an hour and a half to two hours and I took a lot of photos. The float down to 220 was uneventful. 

Have fun out there! Yours, tom

Tom Martin
PO Box 30821
Flagstaff, AZ 86003-0821
Hm: 928-556-0742
Mobile: 928-856-9065
[email protected]


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Parashant canyon a definite layover hike favorite. Get Martins day hike book, spot on with directions and difficulty rating.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Kanab is not to be missed.


----------



## Spike (Apr 6, 2008)

Tabernacle if spring or fall trip. Will likely be very hot in summer time. Catch trail from rattlesnake camp rr.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tew (Oct 20, 2004)

The diving board is spectacular it is like 3 river miles above the Nankoweap camp, which is another incredible hike.


----------

